# Pink rims on a mkIV?



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

So, I want to paint my rims hot pink or orange. Im leaning towards hot pink. Any suggestions? I have a 2001 silver GTI


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

:banghead::sly::screwy::thumbdown:


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

well its your car, and if you like those colors do it. i wouldn't count on much help from the vortex if you want to paint your rims hot pink.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

I figured that, Haha.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

you= a girl, hot pink is o.k. Its a bit clash but hey, with some other small pink accents it might pop... I'd want black and pink accents to go on the silver... If you are an attractive girl... you can pull this off. No offense, it's true.

I suggest you have them professionally powder coated and be 100% sure it's going to make you happy before you do it.... expect to be cleaning them on the regular. 


As a MK1 guy, I think pink only belongs on mark4s anyway.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

You = hot pink wheel hotness. I don't care if you're a hottie or look like a female linebacker, it's a cool idea and don't let any of these Dilmos tell you otherwise.

However:

Rosie O'Donnell = Not trying hard enough. :sly:

Ellen Degeneres = Trying too hard. 

George Michael = Conceivable. 

Elton John = Required. :laugh:

I say, do it... As SGLoki suggests, though, do a nice job on it. be an artist... :thumbup:


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks! I appreciate it. Yeah im goina paint my emblems blAck. No offence taken!  totally understand. I mean i know im not ugly. Ive been told many times im quite attractive. And i know that sounds realy self obsorbed. Please dont take it the wrong way. My boyfriend who has a slammed jetta also agrees i should do the rims. Ill post some pics when its done. Thanks


----------



## VWBrasillover (Sep 25, 2010)

paint like a rainballlll


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

I've noticed several modified cars in my area sporting pink accents-body trim, wheel lips etc. Is this a new trend? Not my taste, but doesn't make me want to poke my eyes out either. It's your car, and if you like pink, go for it. It's only paint, so if you change your mind, there's always more paint.


----------



## kuztumpainter (Sep 30, 2010)

powder coat um last longer. friend of mine powdercoats let me if ur interested ill get u their number. shop is in pa


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

*rim*
noun, verb, rimmed, rim·ming.
–noun
1. the outer edge, border, margin, or brink of something, esp. of a circular object. 

*wheel*
n.
1. A solid disk or a rigid circular ring connected by spokes to a hub, designed to turn around an axle passed through the center.

visual reference:

*wheels*









rims


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

kuztumpainter said:


> powder coat um last longer. friend of mine powdercoats let me if ur interested ill get u their number. shop is in pa


Thanks I appreciate it. PA is a little far. Im from Massachusetts. What area?


----------



## kuztumpainter (Sep 30, 2010)

palmerton,pa lil north of allentown....check their site rival conceptz....great quailty at a resonible prices:thumbup:


----------



## kuztumpainter (Sep 30, 2010)

if u r on face book they are on there also. i think ull have a better shot on face book not sure if they have a site yet


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

kuztumpainter said:


> if u r on face book they are on there also. i think ull have a better shot on face book not sure if they have a site yet


Alright, whats the facebook link?


----------



## kuztumpainter (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rival-Conceptz-of-Palmerton-PA/271555501664


----------



## Joe333x (Aug 9, 2010)

idk about hot pink but i've seen white cars with powder pink wheels that look decent if a girls behind the wheel


----------



## kuztumpainter (Sep 30, 2010)

that should werk for yah. enjoy....u wont b disoppointed:thumbup:


----------



## Joe333x (Aug 9, 2010)

KristynLaura said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. PA is a little far. Im from Massachusetts. What area?


What part of Mass? I know a good paint shop in Lynn, doesnt do powder coating though :/. Regardless of whether you powder coat or paint you will need to have touch up handy because either will chip. Although powder coating will last longer it doesnt last forever and just regular paint is easier to touch up.


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

Joe333x said:


> What part of Mass? I know a good paint shop in Lynn, doesnt do powder coating though :/. Regardless of whether you powder coat or paint you will need to have touch up handy because either will chip. Although powder coating will last longer it doesnt last forever and just regular paint is easier to touch up.


Southeatern , MA. New Bedford area. 
Lynn isn't thaaaaat far away. Bit of a drive, but a lot closer than PA.


----------



## 2003NBTurboS (Jun 1, 2009)

If you want to paint them hot pink, do it! Like someone here already said, you might want to follow that with a little pink accent color somewhere else on the car. Heck, I saw more then a few sets of neon green wheels at H2O. Now I think the neon green looks like crap, but that's my opinion. And opinion's are like [email protected]#holes, we all have one, but they are better off kept to oneself. I know of a New Beetle on the ORG that has pink rims, and pink accents, and looks sharp. Too each his, or her, own.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

dangerkart said:


> *rim*
> noun, verb, rimmed, rim·ming.
> –noun
> 1. the outer edge, border, margin, or brink of something, esp. of a circular object.
> ...



:laugh:



opcorn:


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

No.

MKV:









I'm from MA too.


----------



## sky88s (Sep 10, 2010)

*RED???*

I suggest red..idk

if your car was white then the pink would be clean as %$%#..seen a few of those white and pink in town but since its silver..idk..check out the picture of my old ride..


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

KristynLaura said:


> So, I want to paint my rims hot pink or orange. Im leaning towards hot pink. Any suggestions? I have a 2001 silver GTI



what are the wheels on the GTI?


----------



## MarkeeeVR6 (Sep 17, 2002)

Rotiform BLQ's

http://www.rotiform.com/


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

PINK IS AMAZING  


here's my beetle,,,,technically its a mk4


----------



## BMIV (Jan 29, 2011)

That beetle looks sweet, big fan actually :thumbup:


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

smartchick2009 said:


> PINK IS AMAZING
> 
> 
> here's my beetle,,,,technically its a mk4


 Color matched hair band  :thumbup: . And hey, you're local-ish :thumbup: 


And the above White Golf rear 3/4th pic is of a MkVI, not a MkV


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

ummmm why?


----------



## mkIVGolfLI (Feb 29, 2008)

there are a few out there. one that i liked was a jazz blue 20th. idk about pink and silver.but do what makes you happy! :thumbup:


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol thanks guys! Haven't given her much love lately though. Been trying to figure out which wheels imma paint pink for my mk3...  


And yeah I'm in Albany now. Originally from south of Jacksonville fl. But mine and my husbands best friend tim murray hooked me up with the southside sticker if that's what you mean.


----------



## GTOs-GTIs27 (May 5, 2008)

smartchick2009 said:


> Lol thanks guys! Haven't given her much love lately though. Been trying to figure out which wheels imma paint pink for my mk3...
> 
> And yeah I'm in Albany now. Originally from south of Jacksonville fl. But mine and my husbands best friend tim murray hooked me up with the southside sticker if that's what you mean.


 Haha I mainly meant the fact that you're a GA resident at all :laugh: . I like your MkIII build so far btw. 

And OP, heres a thread with a handful or so of MkIV's with pink wheels :thumbup:  
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s....-Let-see-some-pics&highlight=pink+wheels 

Edit: Remembered you're GTI is silver  , Reference:


----------



## kaitie.shultz (Nov 29, 2010)

Do it! As long as its actually hot pink and not pale pink :banghead: I think light pink looks terrible. Hot pink could definitely turn out to be pretty cool. And hey, if it ends up looking terrible, there's your excuse to get some sweet new wheels!


----------

